# Destination Weddings



## CdTSnap (Nov 18, 2016)

Hey people,

Wedding Photographer from New Zealand here, I'm looking at flying over to California and other states to explore some of the amazing national parks. 

Couple of questions, I want to get a wedding or 2 while i'm over there, potentially just get the couple to pay for a little travel and ill shoot it for free. My usual fee would far out-way any travel costs incurred so would be an amazing deal for the couple also, Is this often seen in USA? 

Any ideas or groups anyone knows of where I could put the offer out?

Chris


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2016)

seems backwards...


----------



## CdTSnap (Nov 18, 2016)

Braineack said:


> seems backwards...



Because? A couple getting a cheap deal on wedding photography or me coming to America?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 18, 2016)

the price is the price.  i dont think a couple will care if they are technically paying for your travel or services -- just that they are paying $x.xx for you to be there and perform services.

I think the logistics of this will be difficult -- unless you're planning your travels and just happen to find a couple that is willing to "hire" you within your travel window.


----------



## CdTSnap (Nov 18, 2016)

Braineack said:


> the price is the price.  i dont think a couple will care if they are technically paying for your travel or services -- just that they are paying $x.xx for you to be there and perform services.
> 
> I think the logistics of this will be difficult -- unless you're planning your travels and just happen to find a couple that is willing to "hire" you within your travel window.



Maybe difficult is the word then not backwards? 

I can come whenever, all I would do is plan my adventure around their date. Doesn't seem that difficult? Unless I'm missing something. But I travel all over my country and to Australia for weddings quite often without hassle. The only difference this time is it's further


----------



## waday (Nov 18, 2016)

It'd probably be pretty difficult. Also, where do you want to visit and what do you want to see? Do you want to see springtime flowers, fall foliage, snow-covered fields? Depending on where you're gong, how long you're staying, and what you want to see, it may not be practical.

This is just me personally, but I don't like working on vacation.


----------



## CdTSnap (Nov 18, 2016)

waday said:


> It'd probably be pretty difficult. Also, where do you want to visit and what do you want to see? Do you want to see springtime flowers, fall foliage, snow-covered fields? Depending on where you're gong, how long you're staying, and what you want to see, it may not be practical.
> 
> This is just me personally, but I don't like working on vacation.




I don't care when I just want to explore, possibly im a little different to most haha I'll find my photo any time of year

And as far as working l, to be honest if I was a rich man I would travel and do weddings for free, I love it. I don't really see it as work.


----------



## waday (Nov 18, 2016)

Sounds good.

Hope it works out!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 19, 2016)

If I were going to CA, the first place I would want to go is @Gary A. 's house for some of his homemade bread, barbecue, and wine. Watch sports on his backyard drive in, and get his dog all riled up.


----------



## Antithesis (Nov 21, 2016)

I find it only works if you know people who can spread word-of-mouth. Really hard to do a targeted ad campaign that will work, or at least have a semi-reasonable ROI. You'd have to target the region, then hope that you magically get a client or two within the couple week period you are there. Not saying it couldn't happen, but you'd shell out a lot for advertising costs and potentially not book anything.


----------



## Gert1985 (Dec 7, 2016)

So have you got any wedding ceremony there?


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like I might have a couple now. Fingers crossed.  I just done a family portrait for a lady that was in NZ on holiday from California lol. Meant to be. She passed my name on to a couple. Not confirmed yet but here's hoping 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 5, 2017)

I hope that works out for you.  Another option might be to 2nd shoot one or two weddings during your stay and use that money to pay for some of your trip.  That way you can just hand over your memory card and get back to your trip without having to worry about booking, editing and sales.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 5, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> I hope that works out for you.  Another option might be to 2nd shoot one or two weddings during your stay and use that money to pay for some of your trip.  That way you can just hand over your memory card and get back to your trip without having to worry about booking, editing and sales.



Yeah could do. But I edit super fast so it's not really a problem  although I do like the idea 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

California has around 38.9 million citizens that we know about, according to the US Census Bureau's last official total. California has a larger economy than MOST of the countries in the entire world. It is a very populous state in these United States. The cost of living there in the major cities is quite high. The weather is good, and it has a long,long coastline. I would emphasize your outdoor/beach photo skill set. But the issue is you're from a very far-away land. And it is now 2017, not 2004. I've heard stories and anecdotes and accountings of several photographers that DID what it is that you want to do, but those accounts were all pre- iPhone 4. Personal belief: the way the majority, the vast majority, think about photos, and use photos, and share photos of* real people* and *regular events *has changed markedly since then. I think you are behind the curve on this project, ands yet, you might be successful at pulling it off. I would never say never to your idea. Never. But still...2017...

Weddings are now very widely, being shot with engagement and save-the-date sesions beforehand...that has become something that "ties" the couple to one another and to their photographer a bit more than the old method I am familiar with. I dunno...like I mentioned, 38.9 million people...but...flying in a photographer and paying his way to come shoot the wedding...I suppose that would appeal to a sub-set of people, but that entails a LOT of pre-trip communication. Skype calls, consultations, contracts, etc.. and it still does not get the couple their engagement or save the date sessions...


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> California has around 38.9 million citizens that we know about, according to the US Census Bureau's last official total. California has a larger economy than MOST of the countries in the entire world. It is a very populous state in these United States. The cost of living there in the major cities is quite high. The weather is good, and it has a long,long coastline. I would emphasize your outdoor/beach photo skill set. But the issue is you're from a very far-away land. And it is now 2017, not 2004. I've heard stories and anecdotes and accountings of several photographers that DID what it is that you want to do, but those accounts were all pre- iPhone 4. Personal belief: the way the majority, the vast majority, think about photos, and use photos, and share photos of* real people* and *regular events *has changed markedly since then. I think you are behind the curve on this project, ands yet, you might be successful at pulling it off. I would never say never to your idea. Never. But still...2017...
> 
> Weddings are now very widely, being shot with engagement and save-the-date sesions beforehand...that has become something that "ties" the couple to one another and to their photographer a bit more than the old method I am familiar with. I dunno...like I mentioned, 38.9 million people...but...flying in a photographer and paying his way to come shoot the wedding...I suppose that would appeal to a sub-set of people, but that entails a LOT of pre-trip communication. Skype calls, consultations, contracts, etc.. and it still does not get the couple their engagement or save the date sessions...



Valid points. 

However, I'm not doing this to get rich or even make money. I just want to see the great American parks and meet some cool people. 

I'm what you would class as a "high end" wedding photographer in my country. Published and award winning and all that rubbish lol. Not being pretentious but what I'm saying is it would be worth it (and I'm sure there are a tonne of photographers better than me in Cali) 

1. They would pay less than a high end Photographer in your country (generally speaking) 

2. Referrals mean everything, and to get recommended from half way across the world means a lot. So I have an upper hand where their family and friends have already experienced me and how I work and have built relationships. 

3. They can still have an engagement shoot, I won't be flying in the day of the wedding. 

4. I've done weddings in other country's before just not America so I have a fair idea of how to go about it just not in your beautiful land. 

5. If it happens it happens, I don't care if I have to shoot the wedding for free. I'll still come to America but if a couple are willing to fly me over then awesome. 

I would genuinely be doing this "job" for free if I were a wealthy man. I love the lifestyle, the people, sharing someone's day is amazing to me. 

Also a quick point. A lot of us top NZ wedding photographers travel round the world for this, I'm not sure if maybe it's different in America as its such a vast land or maybe people just think getting a photographer from NZ is exotic or something haha I dunno but yeah, travelling for weddings is pretty popular in NZ  

Chris 



Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Jan 5, 2017)

Well, see, all good, valid points. You're the kind of guy who ought to be able to pull this off, hence my_ never say never_ stance on this. I would definitely leverage the personal referrals thing with the destination clients, and emphasize the "Flying in from NZ," aspect of the deal. That is something "different", and kind of has a cachet to it, in my opinion. it is a selling point I would try to emphasize.

There are weddings here from $300 to $900, to $1,500 to $2,499 to $3k,4k,5k,8k,10k,etc.. Lots of weddings among 38.9 million people. I suspect if your goal is to get to California and shoot a couple weddings, that could be lined up.


----------



## CdTSnap (Jan 5, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Well, see, all good, valid points. You're the kind of guy who ought to be able to pull this off, hence my_ never say never_ stance on this.



Haha thanks Derrel..I think lol. 

I'm genuinely just a friendly photographer who wants to come to America and give a couple a good deal at the same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

